# Flemish Giant in illinois



## 3975amyjo (Mar 8, 2010)

I am looking for Flemish Giants for sale in Illinois, I want a light gray, steel gray, black or blue buck possibly another doe. I live near Peoria,IL, there is a show coming up in Bloomington,ILand also one in Springfield,IL. Those are pretty close for me to pick up rabbits at. Please sendan email if youare near me orcan meet at either of these shows. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2010)

I am moving this to the rabbitry area for you. 

You can find a list of Illinois breeders here:

http://www.nffgrb.com/Breedersdirectory-MidwestUSA.htm

Good luck.


----------



## 3975amyjo (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks I have looked here and sent emails but haven't had any luck.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 9, 2010)

Not everyone uses their email daily... (not sure how they do THAT, but...) try calling a phone number or writing a letter (snail mail). If Flemish are sanctioned at those shows, contact the show secretary (a few days before the show) and ask him or her if any will be at the show. (Or you can just got to the show and have a really good time and see for yourself.)

Also, contact breeders from surrounding states (Missouri? Indiana?) and see what shows they are going to. Keep looking, be persistant...I think they are really great rabbits to have (but I've been told I'm kind of biased!). Good Luck!


----------



## The Turtle (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you want great Flemish? Can you make a day trip to Sedalia, Missouri next month? It's about 90 minutes the other side of St. Louis:

http://www.nffgrb.com/UpcomingShows.html

Some distressingly great Flemish breeders will be there, and Nationals is a terrific place to hang out with us all.

And the wabbits will laugh:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

My aunt shows/ breeds Flemish Gaints and she's located south of Wisconsin. Her buck is very god at shows. But she only haves sandy's I think


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG what cuties


----------



## MyRabbits (Mar 12, 2010)

Another place to look up breeders is the Breeders' Directory on the National Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders site, http://www.nffgrb.com. They have breeders listed by state.


----------



## MyRabbits (Mar 12, 2010)

Now, I feel stupid. I just saw that had already been posted. My bad.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a good place to start, but not as comprehensive a list as it used to be since they started requiring Breeders to pay to be listed.


----------

